# Volunteering with animals - Birmingham



## katieeeek (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Folks,

Wasn't really sure where to post this thread, so sorry if i popped it in the wrong place!

I have just secured a new job back in my hometown of Birmingham, which will mean that my partner and I will have to relocate (we are currently based in North Yorkshire)

My partner suffers with depression and after being placed on medication, he volunteered at the local RSPCA animal shelter in order build his confidence and get a bit of experience. Since starting work there, he has completely changed, he absolutely loves working with the dogs there and the staff at the RSPCA equally love him! He has even decided that it is what he wants to do, and is looking into college courses to get a qualification to go with the experience he has.

But as part of us relocating, means he will have to give up his volunteer position in order to find a new one, which may be bad news for his progress.

We've been looking around the Birmingham area for alternative places for him to volunteer his time but it seems that nobody wants help with the animals, only fundraising, and in fact, some of the websites say 'we do not offer volunteer places so do not contact'!!! :confused5:

I know it is a _very_ long shot, but does anyone know of any animal rescue centres in Birmingham that take on volunteers? Or does anyone have any other suggestions that my partner can do if he can't get a place?

Any help or support will be greatly received!!! I just dread that he will go back to his old self and it will be my fault for moving him across the country! :cryin::cryin:

Thanks

Katie


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

Aw what a difficult situation to be in Katie. You cannot blame yourself for moving to Birmingham, if that's where your career takes you. I take it that you are the breadwinner so it's a necessary move. I believe that everything happens for a reason and you should take it all in your stride. Who knows, it might lead to something even better for your partner down the line.

It's so lovely to hear that dogs have helped your partner, they are fantastic animals. There are other ways to volunteer with them too. You can adopt a puppy for hearing dogs and raise it until it is ready to go to a deaf person or child at about 12 months. See here

Good luck with the move


----------

